# 22 lr



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 8, 325 round boxes of Federal Automatch 40 grain 22 long rifle ammo for sale. Make me a FAIR offer, need to sell quick. PM if interested. St George area.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Sold


----------

